# Bought a 97 Jimmy with a plow (not installed)



## 97JimmySLT (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey guys new to the forum been looking around for some answers but came up with nothing. Wondering if anyone with a jimmy/blazer can shed some light on my situation. I bought a 97 jimmy with an older snowbear winch operated plow, came with the mounts and everything. Getting around to installing it but I cant figure out how it bolts up to the frame.. I think the mounts might be for another vehicle but im not sure.. Here are some pictures of the mounts and the frame. Hopefully someone can help, if you need anymore info/pics let me know!


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Call them and tell them what you have and ask if they can email the mounting instructions.

Call SnowBear Limited’s Customer Service Department toll-free at 1-800-337-2327


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

they should fit right by the mount and hang on the frame with the tabs pointing in towards the engine and then bolt the front in the bumper holes and one blot in the back.


----------



## 97JimmySLT (Oct 24, 2009)

I e-mailed snowbear my problem and asked for some instructions, maybe that will shed some light. I measured things and the mounts need to go on the outside of the frame, and there are letters and numbers on the mounts, one has the letter D and the other P at the end... meaning driver and passenger im guessing? Its hard to picture what your saying? Does the |_| part of the bracket fit in between the frame mount? And the right tab hanging on the frame and the left tab in front of the frame? That seems like the best option but then the letter for P/D dont match.. Does anyone have a picture of their jimmy/blazer with a plow mount! That would really help, thanks!


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

my first plow was a snowbear.. instead of ordering a plow mount (bought plow second hand) i decided to purchase a front mount hitch receiver.. this seemed more usefull as i could also use it with my winch... i just made a T with the receiver pipe and welded it to the "pins" that go into the plow... be sure to get a grade 4 hitch... this worked for over two years till i sold it to a man in Iowa on ebay... he drove somthing like 14 hrs for that plow...


----------



## 97JimmySLT (Oct 24, 2009)

The hitch would be a good idea but I already got the mounts and really dont want to dish out anymore money, but neat idea though. Just wish someone had a picture of a jimmy with plow mounts! Tomorrow im gona take the bumper off and try to install them, still nothing from snowbear.


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

but do the mounts fit your truck? just looking at the big pic... good luck with your quest!!!
im sure you will find your answers here in this forum!!


----------



## 97JimmySLT (Oct 24, 2009)

Im not even %100 sure if they are made for the truck, I have no problem doing this kinda stuff, just days before looking at this I just completed a full front end rebuild and saved this for after thinking it would be the easiest..


----------



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

I put a snow bear on my 02 s10 and it looked about the same accept all the rust.. If they are the right mounts which they look like they are there are 2 bolts on the bottom of the frame on driver and pass side and those come out. And you put the brackets there and put bolts back in and then the part of the mount that is has the triangular piece coming down to a point goes over that round bar that is down near all the steering componets. The two bolts that you remove are visible in pick they are right there by the oil filter go straight across on each side and those are the bolts.. do you have the cross bar that bolts on to those mounts? In the pic it looks like there is a part number stamped on the mount Id look that up on snow bears site and make sure they are the correct mounts.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 5, 2008)

I think this is what you are looking for....
https://www.storesonline.com/members/1594830/uploaded/62610.pdf

that site should have diagrams of all the mounts if I didnt pick the corerct one for your car.


----------



## 97JimmySLT (Oct 24, 2009)

Hmm that mount looks nothing like the one I have, but it looks like the same mount snowbear shows in all of their pictures, maybe a newer design that fits many other cars rather than just the jimmys... Hopefully.. I tried looking up the part number but came up with nothing.. Just got an e-mail back from snowbear and this mount is part number 61110 and is meant for small mazda and ford trucks..  Guess I got kicked over a bit then. Thanks for all your help guys, snowbear did send me a diagram maybe I can fabricate this mount to work, I will post pictures if I have any success!


----------

